# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  Scottish Songs with Lyrics

## Neilan

::    
Granda g.g.g granda
He fell o'er(over) the veranda(balcony)
They carted him away in a panda (an ambulance, never hear this word nowadays though)
Drunk and disorderly 
Granny, g..g..g.. granny
She wis fuhll o' the lannie (cheap, nasty wine that old drunks used to drink, verb: to be full/fu' = to be drunk)
She battered(hit) his heid(head) wae a tranny(radio/transmiter)
'cos he switched on radio three 
Granda ga ga granda
He fell o'er the veranda
They carted him away in a panda
Drunk and disorderly 
Mammy, mammy
She kicked up a rammy,(she was going crazy) 
Battered ma granny with a chamois (a cloth or dish towel)
For acting so drunkenly, 
The doctor, doctor
Sayed she'd nae(no) right as a dochter(daughter)
She hit her ain(own) mammy so he choked her
Made a wee orphan of me (this is the only line, I, as a Scottish person don't really get!) 
Daddy, d.d.d. daddy,
He said he was glady(glad),
Told me if I'm a good laddie(boy),
He'd get a new mammy fur(for) me

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Granda g.g.g granda

 Is it typical for Scottish to distinctively roll "r" or was it done for the fun in this song?

----------


## Neilan

> Is it typical for Scottish to distinctively roll "r" or was it done for the fun in this song?

 Hello  ::  
Yes, it's normal. Some people, depending on their accent, have a more emphasised 'R' than others. Some have a rolled ''R'' but it's quite short and almost unnoticeable.

----------


## Molodets

This is my favourite comedy Scottish song.

----------

